# It's official: Kings reach deal with Adbur-Rahim



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/13398961p-14240253c.html

The Sacramento Kings have called a 3:45 p.m. news conference to announce the signing of forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I take it that it's an MLE signing?

Regardless I'm happy to see he found a situation that he can succeed in. He's a good guy who has been stuck on bad teams (and situations).


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Thats great news, welcome to the Kings SAR. :banana: What will happen to Darius now? Do you think Kings will sign him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.kcra.com/sports/4846202/detail.html



> “We’re really delighted to be able to add a high-caliber player, as well as a high quality person to our team such as Shareef,” said Kings President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie. “He’s going to add more length, more scoring and more rebounding. His addition will improve us in a number of areas in which we wanted to get better. We’re looking forward to many enjoyable moments watching him play for the Kings.”


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Its good to hear that hes happy to be in a new home.



> "I’m excited,” Abdur-Rahim said. “The Kings are a great team. It’s a team that’s used to winning, competing at a high level and competing for a championship. I’m just looking forward to coming in and being a part of it and helping them carry on that tradition.”
> 
> 
> “We’re very happy that it worked out the way it did,” said Kings’ head coach Rick Adelman. “He’s a guy we wanted all along. I think Shareef is going to really help us. He gives us a proven scorer inside. He’s also a very good rebounder. He’s going to give us a threat around the basket that we need at this point with this team.”


Same article as PejaVu posted above.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> What will happen to Darius now? Do you think Kings will sign him.


With Abdur-Rahim in town, Maurice Evans and Darius Songaila now are likely to leave as free agents.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good sign by the Kings, I am hearing that it is only a 1 year deal which I find really interesting.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Good sign by the Kings, I am hearing that it is only a 1 year deal which I find really interesting.


Yeah its 1 year 5mill.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I heard its multiyear


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> I heard its multiyear





> The Kings wasted no time reasserting their interest in Abdur-Rahim, quickly closing what's believed to be a one-year deal for the NBA's midlevel salary cap exception, worth about $5 million.


 :angel:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> :angel:


 ESPN.com is saying it is a multiyear deal:



> The Kings signed Abdur-Rahim to a *multiyear* contract Friday, three days after the Nets rescinded a trade with the Portland Trail Blazers because of medical concerns about the nine-year veteran's right knee.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

multiyear or not(though i hope it's multi) shareef is a great signing imo. yes this team is pretty deep with kenny, williamson, and skinner, but you just can't not jump at the opportunity when a player such as rahim is available. he is a 20/10 and imo, quite comparable to webber. and he's already quite familar with bibby as a player from the vancouver days.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

if hes really that good... 20pts 8 boards a game..

why cant he make his team better?

how come shareef and bibby never won more than 30 games as a vancouver grizzlie bears

those grizzlie bears back then had a pretty talented team with a backcourt of dickerson and bibby


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> ESPN.com is saying it is a multiyear deal:


My bad all the archives were saying 1 year MLE.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

KINGS SIGN FREE AGENT FORWARD SHAREEF ABDUR-RAHIM

<center>Press Conference Quotes



> Geoff Petrie on the newest King:
> “It gives me great pleasure to introduce the newest Sacramento King, Shareef Abdur-Rahim who we just signed this afternoon to a contract. He is a proven NBA player of a very high-caliber and we think he’ll improve our team in areas where we wanted to get better and give us dimensions on the block. He’s not only been a high-caliber player but also a high-caliber citizen. I really think you’ll enjoy him as a person and an individual. It has been a little bit of an odyssey in how he arrived here at this point in time. We spent some time with him earlier in the free agency process and had a great visit and that time and I think it was a terrific opportunity for us to become re-involved again and make him a Sacramento King.”





> Abdur-Rahim on his thoughts about becoming a King:
> “I thank God for this opportunity. The fans here and the overall atmosphere here is very exciting and I think it’s going to be a great experience. Things happened in an unpredictable manner regarding the New Jersey situation. Even when I made the decision to commit to New Jersey, it was between coming here or going there. Sacramento moved on and wouldn’t have become an opportunity and I would’ve been left scrambling to go anywhere, so more than anything I’m thankful that this situation was still here for me. I’m excited to come here and compete with a great group of guys and try and win a championship—and at this point in my career, that’s what it was about for me.
> 
> Answering questions about his health:
> ...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

dannyM said:


> if hes really that good... 20pts 8 boards a game..
> 
> why cant he make his team better?


Why couldn't Kevin Garnett make a MUCH more talented team than Reef has played on get into the playoffs?

Why can't he push them to the next level?

He must suck.

No. Stupid logic. Stupid.

There are some guys, and very few of them, that can just elevate EVERYONE. But, even these players NEED a good system, a good coach and talent.



> how come shareef and bibby never won more than 30 games as a vancouver grizzlie bears
> 
> those grizzlie bears back then had a pretty talented team with a backcourt of dickerson and bibby


You've got to be kidding me?! That team had less talent than any team out there currently, with the exception of the Hawks (maybe).

Bibby was young. Reef was young. They were turning over coaches almost twice a year. You CAN'T win in that type of situation.

They needed a system. No one really knew their roles. So, they just played ball. You aren't going to win at this level without a clearly defined gameplan.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

did i make you mad lol


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

dannyM said:


> did i make you mad lol


No. I just get tired of hearing the same crud spewed forth. 

It's just some junk a sportswriter put down and now everyone parrots it. 

Kind of like how people now say Reef is 18/9, when two years ago he was 20/10. What changed? Well, he didn't get any time in Portland ... so now he's 18/9. But, really he's averaging 19.8 ... which by my calculations is closer to 20 than 19 or 18. 

It's just hype and people buy into it.


----------

